# Social Security



## Catwoman76 (Jul 8, 2010)

My dad showed me this joke from his Neighbourhood July chit chat Newsletter
A retired gentleman went to the security office to apply for Social Security. The woman behind the counter asked him for his drivers license to confirm his age. He looked in his pockets and realized he had left his wallet at home. He told told the woman he was very sorry, but he seemed to have left his wallet at home. "I will have to go home and come back later". The woman says, "Could you please unbutton your shirt". So he opens his shirt revealing curly silver hair. She says"The silver hair on your chest is good enough proof for me" and she processed his social security application.
When he gets home he excitedly tells his wife about his experience at the social security office. She says"You should of dropped your pants, you might of gotten disability too".


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 8, 2010)

*Lol very good & for attendance allowance??? lol *


----------



## Copepod (Jul 10, 2010)

Good joke, but USA origin, I think? They don't have Attendance Allowance across the pond where they spell "license" and say "gotten" and say "pants" for trousers - perhaps I shouldn't find it even funnier with that term! It's been DWP in UK for a while now, but still people talk about DHSS (Dept of Health & Social Security), which ceased to exist many years ago.


----------

